# Northern native moss



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

this moss was taken near montreal city in quebec
it is doing amazingly well in vivarium setup!! i need to know what it is 
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4991/moussec.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4991/moussec.jpg


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

might actually be a liverwort


----------

